# Chairty Fursuiting



## Xantera (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone done fursuiting for a chairty event/visit? (ex: Hospital visit, charity run, etc.)
If so how was your experience? 
How did you volunteer to "preform" at the event? 
Was the charity/company host accepting?

Please be as detailed as possible


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm not sure how it is everywhere, but usually the standard procedure is to call ahead to the location and have ready some pictures of your suit/costume. Also it's in general smart to have a reason as to "why" you want to do it.

I've found elder homes are usually very sweet and curious - but be prepared to be called the wrong species. I'm a bit sceptical to hospitals - but all I know is that if there is kiddo's (or people with disabilities) around it would best to have a paper on that stating you have no criminal record - that is at least the requirement here. Have someone with you (usually a staff member will take care of this) and tell them often asked questions and what your character is about so you can play along without having to speak a lot and breaking the magic. I can't really help much mroe as I haven't actually been to any charity events - just helped out with the initial planning of a few for some school buds (but they where not in suit - and where actually teacher students)


----------



## Coffox (Dec 10, 2014)

my local group (757 Furries of VA) recently went to a Toys-R-Us to contribute to the Toys 4 Tots bin.

we did pretty great, got quite some attention, kids thought we were awesome.

i was the instrumental photographer of the event but.. was requested that i could not post the photos of the inside and exteriors of the store...

They(assemblers) called in advance what we were going to be doing and when. also if suiting would be allowed for us.
they gave the green light, a short briefing from a sales associate (which i missed the memo about no-photography), and we were off to go.





~
I still have the photo of the 2 german shepard suiters playing around with Geoffrey the Giraffe.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 11, 2014)

I did some volunteering for a local church's Trunk or Treat event this past Halloween. Basically it was a safe place for kids to go trick or treating. I was suiting in my red wolf partial with some western style clothing.

It was lots of fun. Kids thought that it was cool to see a realistic wolf costume. Although some were a bit scared of me. If you encounter kids like this STAY BACK, approaching them will only scare them more. Let them come to you. By following this strategy, I had a girl that started out not want to come within 2 meters of me scratching me behind the ear in less than a hour. Something that helped was having someone nearby to play off of to look friendly. (Such as a handler.) Most of it was spent either waving to kids, giving them high fives, or posing for pics. (Also when posing for pics, follow the Disney rule of make sure both your paws/hooves are visible.)

For me volunteering was simply arriving. However, DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS the group knows you well AND costumes are expected. I could only do that for that event because I'd been attending church there for more than six years and it was Halloween. Most places will want to know about you so they can run a background check and many feel more comfortable if you first do work sort of work without the suit first. Some will also like to get references from other groups that you have done charity work for. This does make a bit of a catch 22, but once you get your foot in the door it will open a lot of opportunities. 

Someone that may be able to help answer any questions you may be Quasiskunk. ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/quasiskunk/ ) He has done a fair amount of suiting for charity work and ran a panel at TFF on it.


----------



## jorinda (Dec 11, 2014)

We did some volunteering for kids' events (Children's day parties of small towns, thanksgiving at school farms). The organizers approached us in advance to ask if we could support them (via our website).
They never did any kind of background check or something. Just "Hey, we'd love to have some of you guys around, here's a room to dress up in, and here's some food and drinks". 

Just be prepared for kids with lots of curiosity and energy. They may ask you to play football, climb trees, or enter a bouncy castle.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm a member of a large group throughout the Northeast and New York called Hi-4. Our leaders look for charity events that could use costumed performers and we email them offering our services, show them pictures of our characters, and ask if they like us. All we ask is a place to change/ be headless ("offstage" as we call it) and access to water. Most places have asked us for repeat visits, we've built up a good repertoire and they treat us well. My mate actually was the one who got me into that group as he is very involved with them, and we've done pet adoption fairs and expos, walks for autism, and a few other events. It's honestly my favorite part of being a fursuiter, bringing smiles and seeing some families post on event pages that we were their favorite part of the day.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't have a Fursuit, but if I did I totally would.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 15, 2014)

Around here, hospitals are a no go in-suit, but I can understand their security concerns because we've had some real whack jobs who have done some really dumb stuff in hospitals around here (thankfully, none in fursuit, but 'people obscuring their faces with any device or article of clothing' makes all hospital workers very edgy around here).

I did make a pair of feetpaws for a child with terminal cancer at a local hospital. Chemo had, as it usually does, caused them to loose all their hair. Therapy dogs make frequent rounds here though, and the child had commented that they really liked the dogs, because they got cold a lot, and they were never cold when there was a dog with them to keep them warm. So I made them a pair of feetpaws so they could have their own fur to stay warm with. The hospital staff thought it was rather cute, the child adored it, and it was allowed because there was nothing to obscure the face. So that's as close as a hospital around here has gotten to allowing fursuits.


----------



## Whines (Dec 17, 2014)

In Austin, Tylenn organized a little impromptu 'hand out flyers for Pets Alive' event down by Zilker park earlier this year and that went well. 

One (adult) chap backed away and said 'Sorry, furries creep me out' (the conflation of furries and fursuiters again, hmph) but no one else had a problem having leaflets pressed into their hands by fursuiters.

A MASSIVE tough-looking dude stared at Tylenn as he was coming out of the men's room (where he had changed) for a few moments...then called his kids over so they could get pictures with the dog person. |)

So positive experiences so far!


----------



## Troj (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd say, if you're curious about charity work, you might want to talk to Kijani Lion and the Emerald City Critters, Wolfpup TK, or any of the folks who work with Critters by the Bay. 

My general understanding is that it almost always pays to call ahead, explain that you're a freelance mascot, and that you would like to volunteer with their organization. Be sure to have _G-rated_ photos of your suit on hand, and be prepared to explain your fursuiting "schtick" or "routine," so that the people can get a clear idea of your character and performance style. (If you want to make volunteering a regular thing, my advice is to ensure that _all_ public or theoretically-accessible photos of you in suit be clearly and unambiguously G-rated---no sexual innuendo, no middle fingers, no alcohol.)

My understanding is that some charities or organization are more cautious or prudent than others, such that they may require a background check, require you to be accompanied by their in-house escort at all times, and/or insist that you stay within a designated area at all times. 

It goes without saying that you should take your volunteer gigs seriously, and behave in a professional, respectful manner at all times. Not only will establishing a good reputation help you to secure better and better gigs over time, but it will also help to open the doors for other furries who also want to volunteer.


----------

